# Next stop - Truls Mørk



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Truls Mørk: Vocalise (Rachmaninov) 06.01.12*

*Norwegian cellist Truls Mørk at a gala concert in Kilden, Kristiansand 06.01.12
All rights to NRK.*

This is not because I am norwegian, But I have yet to find that heavenly crying sound from any other cellist.
This piece bring that cry to the front brilliantly. It is so beautiful!

you tube comments

_*;_) amazing, as always...

I agree with Mireya, it's really amazing, as always!

divine!

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is the best for me... such an inspiration, technically perfect, such a moving sound...*_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Truls Mørk: Dvorák Waldesruhe -- 26.01.11*

*Truls Mørk, Dvorák: Waldesruhe (Stille skoger). Encore.
Oslo Konserthus, 26.01.11.
Oslo Filharmoniske Orkester. Conductor: Eivind Gullberg Jensen.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*TRULS MØRK spielt Chopin und Dvořák*

*Film von Holger Preusse und Claus Wischmann TRULS MØRK (Cello), KATHRYN STOTT (Klavier), Bamberger Symphoniker, Leitung: JONATHAN NOTT*

Fantastic film! Some docu, but mostly wonderfull playing


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J. S. Bach - Suite Pour Violoncelle Bwv 1009*

_*Uaaaauuuuuuu!!!!!!! I shared in my Facebook - "Tudo de cello" - Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!

I wonder who would win out of him and Pieter Wispelwey for a clean tone? Dude! Amazing*_


----------

